# Greetings from Connecticut!



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all!

My name is McKayla and I'm a 20 year old college student with a beautiful pet mouse who was given to me for Christmas last year. His name is Dante and he lives in my dorm with me and my boyfriend.

I'm not a real mouse "breeder," but Dante is one of the greatest and most friendly pets I've ever owned, and I love learning about mice and their habits. I'm currently fostering a pregnant mouse, too. Someone on campus had a doe to use as a model for a book he was illustrating, and the field mice from the apartment they live in sneaked into the cage and had his way with her. I figured joining the site will help me during the next few weeks as the fun begins!

Can't wait to talk!

McKayla


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to you and your little cutie!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

,


----------

